# skincare routine? for someone with hyperpigmentation?



## Flames.Fan (Aug 24, 2010)

I was using proactiv but i heard it had benzoyl peroxide, which i heard made dark spots linger on.
Thanks! =)


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 24, 2010)

I would suggest Peels Like the on from juice beauty, philosophyor ole henriksen that you would do once a week. Brightening masks like the black tea one from fresh or the wild rose from korres, a good exfoliation and believe it or not, daily anti ageing products. Products i like for that are The Quecertin and Oak line from Korres (the moisturizer is FANTATIC!!!), pure perfection or invigorating night gel by ole henriksen, Help me or Miracle worker line from Philosophy will work well too. 
If heard GREAT things about the pumpkin enzyme mask from peter thomas rothe. Another great produyct is the vino perfect Anti tache serum from caudalie. Its made for all types of hyperpigmentation and can be worn under all moisturizers. just use an SPF. Theres also Even better clinical fromc linique.

Actually you should be using an SPF with all of these products


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 26, 2010)

I had no idea BP could make dark spots harder to get rid of! That sucks because I'm trying to get rid of my acne & scars. I'm also using Proactiv. That makes me wonder if I should be using something else...


----------



## elektra513 (Oct 14, 2010)

BP can interfere with the active ingredients in some lightening products. I had severe hyperpigmentation and resolved it using a Murad serum, rx for 4% hydroquinone and a heavy duty moisturizer with spf (clinique). If you need to use BP only use it on your active breakouts and make sure to wear a high spf --25+ every day.

  	My skin was combination oily but when I found the right skin care it turned to more of a normal skin type. Because I used products that repaired the moisture barrier, my skin could calm down and heal itself.

  	Here's before/after pics from 2008, when I first got it under control.
http://lovehatebeauty.blogspot.com/2008/09/skin-update-finally-something-works.html

  	You can see more recent pics of my skin in more recent posts on my blog.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 14, 2010)

Juice Beauty never did anything for me--wasn't strong enough, I don't think. I use a 10% glycolic acid cream at night and it helps speed up the fading of dark spots. I also use a less strong glycolic acid exfoliating wash.

  	I didn't know that about peroxide though... Is that definitely true? I find BP spot treatments and cleansers are they only ones that help keep my breakouts at bay.


----------



## Mabelle (Oct 15, 2010)

^ if you like tons of gylcolic, youd love the PTRoth Max correction pads. They are intense, but they are def. corrective.


----------



## elektra513 (Dec 5, 2010)

double post


----------



## elektra513 (Dec 5, 2010)

LittleMaryJane said:


> Juice Beauty never did anything for me--wasn't strong enough, I don't think. I use a 10% glycolic acid cream at night and it helps speed up the fading of dark spots. I also use a less strong glycolic acid exfoliating wash.
> 
> I didn't know that about peroxide though... Is that definitely true? I find BP spot treatments and cleansers are they only ones that help keep my breakouts at bay.


	Well, I can't say "definitely" because I have not tested everyone's skin in the world. But there are studies that dermatology journals that have found this to be the case in some people [at the site of the dark spot, not all over]. The solution is to apply bp on active breakout areas and then the brightening on the dark spots (which is the proper way anyways), then then when the breakout heals, apply lightening/brightening product to the dark spot. These lightening products are not preventative, so there is not point applying it to a dark spot that hasn't occurred yet. Work on healing the active breakouts first.

  	Might I also suggest combining the efforts of benzoyl peroxide and salicylic acid. That way your skin gets both benefits (more even, less breakout skin). SA has exfoliating properties that are a little bit gentler than GA when starting out.


----------

